# He's here, he's here!!HOORAY!!



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well my guy Duncan is here.What a good boy he is.But he DOES NOT LIKE his crate.When we are with him in the same room,he is fine,when we leave,he yelps,barks and whimpers.What do we do?????He stood in his crate during the day and even slept in it,why not at night????Need tons of help.

OH,BTW,here are some pics of him,enjoy!

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/dotndani/album/576460762398914514


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! What a cutie and that nice rich chocolate color!


Amanda


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

oo..I'm anxiously waiting a response to your question about the crate! I'm desperately trying to train Capote so he doesn't cry! Treats treats treats only go so far..then he just wants to be let out..


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations!! What a cutie he is


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS I'M VERY HAPPY FOR YOU. HAVE FUN


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

There was a thread about this when Capote came home. He was doing the same thing.

I'm not good at retrieving threads, but I think someone said to leave the room, no sight or scent of you, for about 10 minutes or until he stops crying.

Then go in by him to show him that you are there...show him some love, Then do it again for 10 minutes, etc.

I don't know if it worked for Capote's mom, but it's worth a try!

Good luck with your first night!!  Keep smilin because he is adorable!!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

yeahh...it doesn't work for him..lol. I go away for 10 minutes, he freaks out the whole time..and when he does calm down enough for me to love him he freaks out again when I reenter the room.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

close the door- turn out the lights and let em cry....within 5 days they will be fine....just a lot of lovin all other times...oh and make sure they can see you at nite....bring it in the room...Ollie slept in his crate on my bed - now of course he is in the bed..but not as a puppy - but he was right beside me in the crate!! i could give him a love touch..


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

he's doing AWESOME at night. As soon as the lights go down and I say 'goodnight capote' he gives a few whimpers, then settles in easily. It's during the day..when we first get up and I've taken him outside and played with him a bit and then I have to get ready for work. I put him in his pen while I shower and he freaks the whole time..while I have the door to my bedroom closed. Or if I put him in there in general when it's not night time. He's gotten good (that I've noticed) when I leave. Today I left him his kong with some cream cheese in it and he didn't make a peep when I left for work. when I came back, he gave a couple hops to show he was excited that I was home, then stopped because he's getting to see that I'm not making a big deal when he comes home. I should get a video recorder and see how he acts while I'm gone though..I'm not sure. I think he sleeps quite a bit cause when I came home and brought him outside he was yahning a lot as if he were waking up..hehe


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy, he is adorable.  And so are your daughters, they have the most gorgeous cateyes and the oldest one looks like a movie star.


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

What a special fellow !!! I'm sure he was worth the wait !!!


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

Olliesmom said:


> close the door- turn out the lights and let em cry....within 5 days they will be fine....just a lot of lovin all other times...oh and make sure they can see you at nite....bring it in the room...Ollie slept in his crate on my bed - now of course he is in the bed..but not as a puppy - but he was right beside me in the crate!! i could give him a love touch..


I AGREE WITH OLLIESMOM I DID THE SAME THING EXCEPT IT ONLY TOOK 1 Day FOR HIM TO GET USED TO THE CRATE.


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

What a cutie pie! He is such a precious little infant of a pup! And your girls are absolutely beautiful! Thank you so much for posting these pix.

Remember this is only his first day of many years with you. Whatever you pick to do with him as far as the crate goes, I think the most important thing is being low key and consistent. Nothing gives a dog more confidence and peace than a very predictable routine. He will adapt... just give him a little time.

And keep those pictures coming!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He sure looks like a little cutie!! I'm sure you'll both adjust in short order. It just takes a little time for the new guy to get comfortable in his new home. Congratulations!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember when my daughter was an infant(29 years ago ), and I wanted to stop the 11pm nursing. The Dr. said let her cry, and each night she'll cry less and less and eventually stop. And he was right. So I guess it works the same way with puppies! 

He'll be adjusted to his new home soon I'm sure, and you will feel better! As with kids, it's better to be firm and consistent, rather than giving in to their demands.

Good luck!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the pictures of Duncan and your girls!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I was able to ignore the whining....my husband was not...so, Izzy goes into the crate just fine for me and whines for my husband who then takes her out! She's trained him well, don't ya think??? LOL
When I'm busy and can't watch her, I give her a bully stick in her expen/crate condo and she's content for a long time. I'm so happy to have learned about bully sticks from this forum. They are SO much better than rawhide chews. 
Good luck with the training....it gets better as you both learn the others routine.
Judy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is absolutely beautiful. No crate advice from me. Kodi lasted 4 nights in his, and Shelby never even made it to one. DH gave in and they sleep in our bed. But, we wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dot, your baby is adorable!!! Oh, how beautiful! The pics are great, your girls are very pretty and I'm sure everyone is thrilled that he's finally home with you. 

Yup, crate in the room with you at night. From day one, we fed Ricky in his crate, 3x/day. I'd place the dish back in the crate and leave the door open so he could walk out when he was done. When I had treats to give him, they were in the crate too. Sometimes, while in there I'd close the door but still stay in the room somewhere. I would NEVER let him out if he whined! Big no-no. Not easy, I know....... If he stopped, even for a few seconds, I'd praise and let him out. 

It takes a while, Dot. Don't give up, but do try to be consistent. It helps in the long run, you'll see.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Dotndani: The pictures are great. What a great bunch you have. So cute. I was spoiled with the crate training. Sam's breeder had him sleeping in a crate for a week before he came home. He slept all night from day one.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I love the tip on his tail . He is a little love . You have adorable girls as well .. Enjoy him !!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Duncan is such a little doll!!!


----------

